# Poor Quasimoto



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is what we have named our little hunchbacked turkey. He is now nearly 2 months old and about a third the size of his siblings. As far as we can tell he has no neck. At least he never extends it like the others. We have expected him to die but he just keeps on. I wonder if he developed all twisted in his shell or something?!?
We were just gone to Michigan for two weeks. On our last night our son called to say he had found him in the water bucket and that he could not walk. Not wanting to make him responsible for putting the poor little guy down we told him to put him in the nesting box that night. Lo, he was alive and walking around when we got home.
I think he will be a pet rather than Thanksgiving dinner. As you can see in the pix; the others are growing quite well. I never knew turkey daddies looked after the young but ours does. Neither we, nor anything else in the barnyard, can get near them. I had to use a zoom to get these pix.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor little guy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor guy.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

He actually is doing just fine. He run and plays and eats and drinks. He is just a bit malformed.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

We have a bourbon red baby that has a twisted leg. He limps and is growing slower also. But he gets around pretty well. Hope yours does good.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Our poor baby walks in circles. But he has learned to get up against the wall and guide himself straight. He is still hanging with the others and they all protect him.


----------

